# Bank of Ireland 365 ATM card



## Neuken (25 Mar 2008)

Hi

Just wondering how I can find out what an BOI 365 ATM card(with Cirrus) costs/charges per year?

Anyone know, thanks

Neuken


----------



## askU (25 Mar 2008)

€10 stamp duty


----------



## Merrion (25 Mar 2008)

[broken link removed]


----------



## ngwrbc (25 Mar 2008)

FYI - I learnt recently that transactions at ATM's in the UK are charged to your laser card, however transactions in Euro do not incur a additional charge, I was charged €6.50 (approx) to withdraw €100stg from my own account in northern ireland and 90cents for using my card to pay for something, it would have been cheaper to go into the bank but I didnt' realise!!


----------



## zebulba (26 Mar 2008)

I thought that it's free to take out money in countries that are in the Eorpion Union. pretty shure that there is a lawa about that somwhere ,


----------



## kelzer (26 Mar 2008)

I think it's only banks in the euro zone that don't occur a charge.  The UK isn't in the euro zone.


----------



## clonboy (26 Mar 2008)

once you remove foreign curreny in the hole in the wall there is a charge , TSB anyhow


----------

